# Screen Brightness



## DeamonOfDistance (Aug 26, 2014)

A shortcut with many uses. I'm not sure if you are aware that there is an IOS shortcut to screen brightness and many other features (like flashlight, etc). It works when you have the driver app open without causing it to close. Also very useful to dim the bright screen very quickly when driving at night. 

Another great use is to leave the shortcut window open (over top the drivers app) when you are out of your car but are still logged on. If you have the phone in your pocket, you can't accidentally log off, as that window is over top. And if it's in your pocket, turn the brightness way down, saves getting hot and using battery. 

To access the shortcut, swipe the screen upwards anytime. (begin at base). If your swipe isn't convincing enough to the phone, a little chevron appears below instead, that you can tap to activate it. Removal is swipe down.

I use it constantly. Hope it helps.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Cool feature. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JVS (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I was wondering how to dim the brightness. I don't use iphones


----------

